# So kann Facebook in die Hose gehen...



## Heiko (28 Juni 2011)

Danke an Hippo für den Link!

http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/...chlimmsten-Facebook-Katastrophen-6298736.html


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2011)

Angesichts solcher Lacher stellt sich mir ernsthaft die Frage, wozu die Menschheit überhaupt Fazebukse braucht, außer zu Marketingzwecken.

[Ja Heiko, deine FB-Freundschaft zu mir gibbet net mehr, weil ich neulich alle bestehenden Accs wieder gelöscht habe.]


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2011)

*Gebraucht* wirds zu garnix. Das steht schon mal fest. Da gäbe es aber noch mehr...


----------



## Hippo (29 Juni 2011)

Solche Lacher gabs schon zu CB-Funkzeiten ...
Wir hatten hier zwei Mädels (verheiratet) die immer ihre aushäusigen Abenteuer bequatscht haben wenn die Männers auf der Arbeit waren.
Die dachten das wäre wie Telefon ...
Es war dann immer sooooo ruhig auf dem Kanal - sagenhaft.
Bis der eine dann mal früher Feierabend hatte und die Damen etwas später als üblich gequatscht haben - da bekam er im Auto die Sendung life mit ...


----------



## Hippo (5 Juli 2011)

*Innenminister-Vorstoß:  Wieso nur Facebook-Partys verbieten?*

Da ginge doch noch weit mehr. Eine kleine Handreichung für die Innenminister der Länder, welche Menschenansammlungen noch dringend untersagt werden müssten.

weiter hier: http://www.stern.de/panorama/innenm...tandard&utm_medium=rss-feed&utm_campaign=alle


----------



## Heiko (5 Juli 2011)

Gut geschrieben.


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...wozu die Menschheit überhaupt Fazebukse braucht, außer zu Marketingzwecken.


Eine Antwort auf diese Frage habe ich > HIER < gefunden!


			
				A. M. u. a. schrieb:
			
		

> Identität liegt in unserer Gesellschaft mehr denn je in der eigenen Verantwortung. Globalisierung, wachsende soziale Mobilität, größere Flexibilität im Arbeitsleben, Unsicherheit sozialer Beziehungen - all das führt dazu, dass traditionelle Determinanten der Identitätsbildung an Relevanz verlieren (vgl. Buckingham, 2008, S. 1). Identität ist etwas Formbares geworden, „identity is something we do" (ebd., S. 8). Im Internet tun wir nun das bewusst, was wir sonst unbewusst tun. In sozialen Netzwerken wie beispielsweise Online-Communities gestalten wir uns selbst.
> Während wir offline immerhin in vom Leben gezeichneten Körpern stecken, ist unser Netzwerk-Profil online zunächst ein unbeschriebenes Blatt. Wer in dieser Welt existieren will, muss schöpferisch tätig werden - Willkommen zu Genesis 2.0!



Dabei ist die hübsche Autorin nach eigenen Angaben auch anderweitig "heiß" und verliert gewollt den Boden unter den Füßen: Mit dem Airtrike in luftige Höhen wagen.


----------



## Winni01 (28 September 2011)

Meine Meinung zum Gesichtsbuch und dem Gezwitscher: Dies Plattformen sind für Leute, die echt an ADHS leiden und so um absolute Aufmerksamkeit buhlen.  Der interne Wettbewerb wer denn mehr "Freunde" hat und wer nicht, das chronische Tickern das man grad zum 3. auf´m Klo war .... mann ...  Wo ist der Buss wo die Leute drin sitzen, die das interessiert???


----------



## Heiko (28 September 2011)

Naja. Andererseits ist das auch eine Möglichkeit, viele Leute zu erreichen, die man anders nicht erreichen würde. Da gehts nicht um Wettbewerb, sondern um Marketing. Nicht umsonst sind viele Firmen vertreten.


----------



## Winni01 (30 September 2011)

Natürlich gibt es auch die Möglichkeit Leute zu erreichen oder zu finden. Aber wieviele nutzen es auf die Weise? Firmen sind ja neuerdings dazu "gezwungen" beim Gesichtsbuch zu sein ansonsten gelten diese als veraltet und wären nicht in der Lage mit der Zeit zu gehen.

Viele machen sich ja auch überhaupt keinen Kopf über das was sie völlig öffentlich in die Welt tratschen. Da werden Familienstreitigkeiten ausgetragen, teilweise geschieht auch hier schon das Cyber Mobbing .... muss das echt sein???


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Oktober 2011)

Winni01 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zum Gesichtsbuch und dem Gezwitscher: Dies Plattformen sind für Leute, die echt an ADHS leiden und so um absolute Aufmerksamkeit buhlen. Der interne Wettbewerb wer denn mehr "Freunde" hat und wer nicht, das chronische Tickern das man grad zum 3. auf´m Klo war .... mann ... Wo ist der Buss wo die Leute drin sitzen, die das interessiert???


Facebook ist auch für Leute, die noch nicht alles gesagt haben, das keinen interessiert. Es wird auch so viel geredet, ohne zu wissen, was man redet. ADHS z.B., das steht für Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit/Hyperaktivitätsstörung und das hat mit dem Suchen nach Aufmerksamkeit nichts zu tun (die für ADHS symptomatische Impulsivität könnte allerdings ursächlich für so manche Sinnlosbotschaft sein, wobei das oft eher "virtuelle Logorrhö" ist,...)
Der Wettbewerb um mehr "Freunde" ist relativ sinnarm - aber das gilt auch für Fußball, die Wies'n, Briefmarken sammeln oder Glücksspiele. Das Tickern, dass man gerade zu dritt bieseln war, ist eher als Regression zu bewerten.
Facebook ist typisch für unsere heutige Zeit, in der es an "basalem Sinn" fehlt, an "Standardantworten für Sinnfragen" - daraus folgt eine quasi "normative" fieberhafte Suche nach "Sinnhaftigkeit", die dann wiederum wie ADHS *aussehen* kann, aber kein ADHS *ist* - sondern eben ein Symptom...
War das jetzt zu psychologisch?

Dann kürzer: Du redest Unfug und hast aber letztlich Recht damit. Das ist eine Kunst


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Oktober 2011)

Winni01 schrieb:


> Viele machen sich ja auch überhaupt keinen Kopf über das was sie völlig öffentlich in die Welt tratschen. Da werden Familienstreitigkeiten ausgetragen, teilweise geschieht auch hier schon das Cyber Mobbing .... muss das echt sein???


Nein, muß es nicht. Aber es steht ja auch nirgends in den Nutzungsbedingungen, dass man facebook so nutzen muß


----------



## Nixe (2 Oktober 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Naja. Andererseits ist das auch eine Möglichkeit, viele Leute zu erreichen, die man anders nicht erreichen würde. Da gehts nicht um Wettbewerb, sondern um Marketing. Nicht umsonst sind viele Firmen vertreten.



*Ich erreiche alle Menschen die ich erreichen will auch ohne Internet.Mir fällt niemand ein den ich übers Internet oder überhaupt suchen sollte.Freunde habe ich im realem Leben etliche.Bin froh das ich es gebraten bekomme sie in unreglmäßigen Abständen zu Gesicht zu bekommen.(Live natürlich)*

*Viele Firmen sind vertreten ,klar sie wollen alle nur dein bestes mal ganz abgesehen von den Schein und Abzockfirmen  die wie es mir scheint wie Sand am Meer vertreten sind .
*


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2011)

Nixe schrieb:


> *Mir fällt niemand ein den ich übers Internet oder überhaupt suchen sollte.*


Doch, alte Schulfreunde oder verflossene Liebste, nur ändern die ja [da ich männlich und sie weiblich sind] oft den Namen 
(Aber bitte beachten: wer im Internet Schulkameraden sucht, läuft Gefahr, frustriert zu sein, weil man tendenziell eher diejenigen findet, die es "zu 'was gebracht haben")


----------

